# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  ویندوز8

## نسیم ناصری

من ویندوزمو عوض کردم و برنامه هام رو هم مجددا نصب کردم.اللن میخوام یکسری از برنامه ها ک خیلی خیلی برام واجبن مثل mysqlرو تصب کنم نمیشه ازم.net framework3.5میخواد وقتی هم ک نصبش میکنم میگ نمیتونمrunکنم نیاز دارم ب .netframework1و2ک وقتی اون ها رو همrunمیکنم ارور میده و میگ نیاز ب.net framework3.5دارم.تو رو خدا کمکم کنید.خیلی واجبه.من همه کارم باmysqlهست

----------

